# The First Show (LOTS of Pictures)



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I just bought this guy almost exactly one month ago. I started working with him on jumping then, as well. Then, I decided to take him to a Combined Test (Dressage & Stadium) just to see how he'd react. I put him in the 2' division, Walk/Trot test. 

He did absolutely phenomenal. I got there with very little time before our test, and lunged him in side reins to warm him up, then had about a 15 minute ride warm-up and it was time for our test. He was wonderful. Walked by the Judges booth after a little coaxing, and not once spooked though.
I am really very happy with his performance. This was his first time every doing anything like this, including jumping.

Inbetween classes I lounged on the front of the trailer reading a book, holding the leadline, and he grazed right next to me. It was a good hour and a half. He kept coming up and putting his nose in my face, being nosy, every once in a while. It was nice to be able to just spend some quiet time with him.

For Stadium, he was great! I never asked him to canter, I trotted him to the first fence, and let him choose the pace after that. By the last three jumps he was cantering (as you see in the pictures) and felt confident. He was so brave and so willing. I am SO very proud of my guy! 
I was told I got several compliments on him from the viewers on the side, saying they couldn't believe he's only been jumping for a few weeks now. They couldn't believe he is all new to this, and one remarked that he is going to go far. 

My whole goal through this day was to just stay quiet and confident, and not get in his way. I just wanted him to experience it, and see how he reacted. I wanted to be there to support him, but not carry him. When he wanted to canter fences, I just let him go and do it on his own, but I stayed there to support him. A trainer that was there gave me a very good compliment as well and said that I am a very quiet rider and he & I seem to do very well together. She said he really seems to look to me for guidance, and I stay very quiet which helps him stay calm.

That was my whole goal for the show, and it made me really happy to hear. I am so uber proud of him, I can't even put it into words. I am completely smitten with him... 

I know there are things we need to work on, and we're taking some time to keep working on basics. It was just a trial show, pretty much. But I can not wait until I feel he's ready to do it for real, for competition! I don't think it'll take too long, just some fine tuning.

Anyhow, on to the pictures!

*The short warm-up
*

















^ Trotting away from the Judge's box in warm-up, his "Get me AWAY from that thing!" face... hence why I am cracking up in the saddle. Gotta love my boy...


*The Dressage Test








*Entering at A









Centerline


























































































More to come in another post...


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

More Dressage Pics:


































I just LOVE his Trot.
I was asking him to come round, but I wasn't being too forceful about asking. I was just more concerned with the gait staying steady and him staying calm & confident.

*Stadium Pictures
*
































^ BAD timing on my part... I got my strides messed up and sent him to the jump too early, so I was trying to stay with him as best I could. Oops, thanks for saving my butt boo!








^ The outcome off that jump

































^ Unintentional, but pretty leg yield (Hah!)... he was trying to run out so I was putting him back in-line with the jump


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

^ This is my favorite, by far!

Then this one is definitely a favorite... my non-horsey husband is giving my guy a hug...








The look on my guy's face is priceless... 
Love my two boys


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pictures! You guys look great together, and he did a wonderful job for your first time together at a show!

I love the last picture! Cute!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my, I REALLY like your horse... Breed? Age? Love his build and love that colour! Jealous...

You two look really good. Wow he has some amazing movement, even in pictures you can see it.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

absoltely beautiful horse!! lucky to have such a great rider too!! i see WAYY too many horses ruined by the riders not taking it easy and skipping baby steps. Big well done for you both!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

There's tons of great shots there! I enjoyed all the pics, especially the last one!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

what a fantastic job! you should be very proud which im sure you are but geesh that is amazing! looks like a very bright future for the two of you


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Great pics. He's a snazzy little thing isn't he? Very cute! Congrats on doing so well and keeping it relaxed and fun.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, he is GORGEOUS! You look to be a very quiet, confident rider with a talented horse. I bet you two will go far together!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT PICTURES what a trot!! you two look great and I love those blue polos!!! I'm a steal them!! hahaha great job you two.


----------



## GreenMachineLover (Jul 15, 2009)

awesome pics! thats the kind of showing i like to do. cross country is still a little scary for me. lol. but great job and lovely horse!!!


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!

I am so happy with him, he is just amazing.

Thank you for all the kind replies 

Oh, & to who asked, he is 5 years old and is a Morgan!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

wonderful pictures! Well done at your show! I hope to put my boy into his first show soon (maybe at my barn's show that's coming up). Congrats on such a good sounding ride!


----------

